# Favourite cognac



## DonCarlos (Jul 22, 2008)

Anyone have a favourite cognac here? Im looking for advice&inspiration to buy 2 bottles (about 150usd each, or under).
My current newb fav is curvoisier xo


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

Remy XO

but I imagine I'd like any other XO I try as well, only had the Remy


----------



## SuperDave (Sep 7, 2007)

NAVAN

but, I also like to mix tomato juice in my beer. :dr


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Tesseron or Pierre Ferrand. What you would spend $150 on either brand, Remy or Hennesey couldn't touch for $500+. Once you try an aficionado brand like Pierre Ferrand; bye bye Remy... :tu


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

i like Hennessy V.S.O.P


----------



## kylej1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Remy Martin Louis XIII.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Martell Cordon Bleu


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

Tesseron XO perfection.


----------



## DonCarlos (Jul 22, 2008)

kylej1 said:


> Remy Martin Louis XIII.


This is way over 150


----------



## kylej1 (Jun 26, 2007)

DonCarlos said:


> This is way over 150


Didnt see there was a limit, sorry. I saw favorite cognac, so I just posted.

Remy Martin VSOP then, for under 150.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Louis XIII, an excellent Cognac, however, it's extremely over rated for most people. Unless you have a very sensitive palate, which only a very small percentage of people have, it's a big waste of money.

For excellent Cognacs that can be appreciated by most people, you don't have to spend over $200 and often much less.

Try any or all of these, if you can find them in your area - prices are approximate as local & state taxes make a big difference:

Bisquit Dubouche VSOP Fine Champagne - $65
Bisquit Dubouche Napoleon Fine Champagne - $90 - One of my Favs
Cles des Ducs XO Armagnac - $100
Cles des Ducs Millesime 1962 - $200 - One of my Favs
Perre Ferrand 1er Cru Selection des Anges Cognac - $120
Hennessy XO Cognac - $130
Chateau Montifaud Grand Siecle 2000 Cognac - $140 - One of my favs
Pierre Frapin VIP XO Premier Cru du Cognac - $185
Louis Royer XO Cognac - $125
Marquis de Caussade Armagnac 30 year old - $185


----------

